# Fair Mile Hospital (Berkshire County Asylum)



## chelle (Apr 21, 2007)

Visited a month or so ago and did the externals and outside buildings/farm,maintenance and laundry.Sorry if this has been reported before but I couldnt find any post of it.
This is the main entrance...I would love this place




Frontage



Pumps



Laundry



Male Wing?cant remember



Main hall



Clocktower..lovely design and still working



View from sports field



for the rest of the album...hope it helps any visitor navigate round
http://news.webshots.com/album/557069998hVArqr?start=0


----------



## King Al (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

What a great place! Nice one Chelle, nice pictures. 

Did you see any of the inside on your tour And was the main hall completely intact


----------



## chelle (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

Glad u liked the pics King Al...we dont go out of our way to GET IN places...too old too scardey cat!If a door is open then thats different and yes the Main hall is intact if somewhat modern looking...lets just say the security here is quite hi-tec vocally!Oh and the social club next to the asylum is still open..we joined for the day just to get a pint or three...dont tell my boss but we threw a sickie to go here too!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*



chelle;12286; said:


> Oh and the social club next to the asylum is still open..we joined for the day just to get a pint or three...dont tell my boss but we threw a sickie to go here too!



  
Really nice building, Chelle. Love the frontage.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## staffordshireranger (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

What a totally stunning building...wow whoever gets this site has a gem for converson..very elegant.


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*



staffordshireranger;12294; said:


> What a totally stunning building...wow whoever gets this site has a gem for converson..very elegant.



I agree, that is a nice place, I think the red brick with that modern turret effect works well, it sets it out from the crowd. I hope it is converted rather than demolished, I rather like it


----------



## chelle (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

It is goin to be convertetd,i think Linden homes have the contract


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*



chelle;12299; said:


> It is goin to be convertetd,i think Linden homes have the contract



Not to bad i suppose, although i bet they spoil the grounds


----------



## Pete (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*



chelle;12299; said:


> It is goin to be converted,i think Linden homes have the contract



It is also listed grade II which should give it further protection. I am not sure how much of the building is covered, but should protect the original Howell buildings and Hine additions such as the hall. This is so far the only example of Howell's asylum work to be listed (dependant on what happens with Cane Hill). 

The ground down to the thames should be fairly safe as there is a reasonable amount of land to be developed there - the strip incorporating the new laundry etc., George Schuster unit, social club site and the council are not likely to allow development on the undeveloped areas.


----------



## staffordshireranger (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

I HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS ON THIS ASYLUM............
the developers have been names as pj livesey 

http://www.pjlivesey-group.co.uk

and this company have converted many former asylums and this one is due soon..i have the plans in pdf....ill try and upload them but if you do want to be nosey please email me at [email protected] and ill email you the plan and it looks great. oops its just over 4 meg so if you want to see the master plan drop me a email  steve


----------



## Pagan (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*

Fairmile is an AMAZING explore, access was ridiculously tough though and I only have about 4 photos! It's such a lovley building but spoiled by millions of cameras


----------



## Disco Kitten (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Fairmile Asylum/Hospital*



King Al;12283; said:


> Did you see any of the inside on your tour And was the main hall completely intact



Here ya go, some inside pics:

Main hall is intact




































A few more on my website too


----------



## OldHam. (Jan 16, 2009)

*..*

Hey, have you been inside the hospital? if you have, do you know how i could go about visiting the hospital and viewing inside? if you could reply asap that would be brilliant thanks


----------



## chelle (Jan 16, 2009)

*No not been inside*

We didnt go inside,and to be honest am not that keen...as for getting inside, take a look at other Fairmile reports maybe they will help you in your quest.
regards
Stu


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 16, 2009)

OldHam

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/announcement.php?f=94&a=1

Will give you some of the information you require.

Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 25, 2009)

Little bit of an update guys it is now getting new security fencing put up around the place and some more new signs around the place, what I will say is most of the local people take no notice of them and still take the gogs for a walk through the place. Will post s few photo's later.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the old Fairmile farm entrance as seen from over the road






And these are the signs you see every 25mtres or so


----------



## chelle (Jan 25, 2009)

*Ha ha..*

Do you go gog walking too?

sorry for that NT,it just made me laugh..

regards from Stu


----------



## night crawler (Jan 25, 2009)

Dam typo's, not round there I don't too many rabbit's and teh whippets wold be straining at the leash.


----------



## vmlopes (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey NT, you sure thats going round the whole site??

They appear to have stopped at the farm entrance, which seems weird???

Why put up such a large fixed fence, maybe the re-development is on hold...........surely if they were building the Herras would be preferred.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 26, 2009)

That I coul dnot tell you. The farm entance in the field as it across by the buildings but I never went down there to see if the had put any round by the Laundry or O/T. Down ferry lane the places people take their dogs for a walk is still open as the sign has been thrown aside. To enclose the whole site will be a big expence but I will have a walk down there next weekend and let you know as I only live in the village anyway.


----------

